# Current Texas A&M Clinical Trials for



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing. 
There is a lot of research with curcumin and cancer in Houston as well. 

Curcumin - The Indian Solid Gold

It is also very interesting.


----------

